# How do you take care of wood grips



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

This is an old picture and the wood grips have dried up and have no shine. I think it's from the gun blast when I cleaned it. What can I use on it after I have cleaned it that will wipe off when it's time to use it??


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2007)

I like Tung Oil. You can get it at home depot.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TerryP said:


> I like Tung Oil. You can get it at home depot.


Thanks I'll get it a try


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I take a little double 00 copper wool and rough them just enough to break the glaze off of what was on there. Like Mr.Terry I use Tung Oil and I put it on in very light coats and let each coat dry for 24hrs before the next. They come out fairly nice. The trick is go slow with everything you do and you will come out with a good job. Good luck.


----------



## .41 Magnum (Aug 31, 2007)

*Wax*

Hi ;
Nice Hogues. I have a similar pair. Hogue grips are finished with Pure Carnauba Wax, & over time it will dull some. To bring back the shine just takes a little buffing, or a new coat of Carnauba Wax & a good buff, if they are really bad. Yours look like they'd buff out OK.:


----------

